# Tampa fishing questions



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

Don't know if this is allowed in this area but didn't know where to post. Can anyone tell me a area in tampa bay where I can catch snook I'll have a little 14ft skiff. Any info would really help! Snook tripletail tarpon are the ones I would be after but I know snook is going to be my best bet because of the timing. I will be down there in 2 weeks. Thanks for any info


----------



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

We had good luck at Picnic Island which is Northwest of MacDill. Also straight across the bay around Weedon Island State Preserve. Good luck. We caught live bait and tossed them under the mangrove branches.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I have fished Cockroach Bay and have done decent. The fish were always on the points with current, the more the better. I have also caught a few around the scattered islands(been awhile, so I dont recall their names) but lots of locals fished the edges on the bottom.

Of course, the skyway holds snook.


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

Do you guys know where the best place would be to cast net the green backs at this time of the year? Thank you guys for starting points! Helps a lot


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Never fished it this time of year. I would start close to the Skyway on the East Side and continue from there headed deeper west toward Tampa.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Apollo Beach--warm water discharge from the power plant. Pretty cool winter spot!


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

Cool I was thinking of starting there figured it would be my best bet to get a good snook. Thanks again I got a few days to fish and some night fishing too . I should get em!


----------



## ROBG (Jun 9, 2014)

Egmont key is a great area....lots of hammerheads though


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Just got back from down there. Did a little inshore stuff in the yak back in the canals near weedon island. Saw a couple snook but no takers. Tons of lady fish. I will say this, that bay can get down right ugly quick. Just stay alert and watch the weather, we have had our butts kicked in a 28 Contender in that bay more than once.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> Never fished it this time of year. I would start close to the Skyway on the East Side and continue from there headed deeper west toward Tampa.


i think your compass is a bit off...


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

sling2ling said:


> i think your compass is a bit off...


It's been 10 years since I have been there, bare with me.


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that posted so far. Ill have 3 days I'll be able to fish. My buddy was telling me how nasty that bay can get we wont be going far from the launches we decide to use. Thanks again any info helps to get on these snook.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Anclote key park in New Port Richey has a warm water dicharge canal at the power plant. We use to catch a lot of fish there. The boat ramp is hand portage only. If your boat is to heavy go past the park a little ways there's another ramp you can pay to put in.


----------

